# Augvape Druga RTA Straight glass



## MRHarris1 (15/7/21)

Good day,

Anybody have stock or know of a Vape shop that has stock of the replacement straight glass for the Augvape Druga RTA?

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul33 (15/7/21)

https://beardedvikingcustoms.com/product/druga-acrylic-replacement-tank/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> https://beardedvikingcustoms.com/product/druga-acrylic-replacement-tank/


Unfortunately at that price, you may as well just buy a new RTA… well almost.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Unfortunately at that price, you may as well just buy a new RTA… well almost.


Yip what I also thought. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul33 (16/7/21)

MRHarris1 said:


> Yip what I also thought.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Was my first thought as well but I couldn’t find anywhere else so I thought I’d post it anyway.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (16/8/21)

Did you find straight glasses @MRHarris1?


----------



## MRHarris1 (17/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> Did you find straight glasses @MRHarris1?


No I didn't, so decided to order from overseas. Unfortunately it's coming with snail mail. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aasif cape vape (17/8/21)

If you haven’t already, just try out the glass of some of your other 24mm tanks on the Druga, it looks like a standard 24mm glass that other RTA’s uses as well. 

2 months ago the glass on my Destiny rta broke and none of the stores I went to had a replacement glass (wasn’t willing to buy one online as shipping would’ve costed more than the glass). Then about a month ago was clearing out my vape draw and stumbled upon a old Mage rta and the glass looked very similar, test fitted it on the Destiny and it was a perfect fit, best of all I still had the spare glass for the mage in the box as well. R0 spent for 2 replacement glasses lol.


----------



## Paul33 (17/8/21)

Aasif cape vape said:


> If you haven’t already, just try out the glass of some of your other 24mm tanks on the Druga, it looks like a standard 24mm glass that other RTA’s uses as well.
> 
> 2 months ago the glass on my Destiny rta broke and none of the stores I went to had a replacement glass (wasn’t willing to buy one online as shipping would’ve costed more than the glass). Then about a month ago was clearing out my vape draw and stumbled upon a old Mage rta and the glass looked very similar, test fitted it on the Destiny and it was a perfect fit, best of all I still had the spare glass for the mage in the box as well. R0 spent for 2 replacement glasses lol.


Thanks bud. I’d give it a go if I had any other tanks lying around 

I’ll pop passed Sir Vape and see what they can figure out as a replacement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (17/8/21)

There are a few people looking for the bubble glass for the Druga RTA and it is sad that no vendor has brought it in. If someone has a Druga and a Gear RTA could they check if the glass is interchangeable?

We had the same issue with the original Intake single coil RTA, we had to beg vendors to bring in the spare glass.


----------



## Paul33 (17/8/21)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> There are a few people looking for the bubble glass for the Druga RTA and it is sad that no vendor has brought it in. If someone has a Druga and a Gear RTA could they check if the glass is interchangeable?
> 
> We had the same issue with the original Intake single coil RTA, we had to beg vendors to bring in the spare glass.


I have both. I’ll check now for you now problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/8/21)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> There are a few people looking for the bubble glass for the Druga RTA and it is sad that no vendor has brought it in. If someone has a Druga and a Gear RTA could they check if the glass is interchangeable?
> 
> We had the same issue with the original Intake single coil RTA, we had to beg vendors to bring in the spare glass.


Definitely not interchangeable. Gear glass is much shorter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (18/8/21)

https://glassblowing.co.za/sight-glass-tubes/

I know of a forum member who has ordered from these guys many times.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (18/8/21)

Stranger said:


> https://glassblowing.co.za/sight-glass-tubes/
> 
> I know of a forum member who has ordered from these guys many times.


Thank you so much. Will sace their details for the future. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Adhir (18/8/21)

I tried JK mini 
Slightly taller but fits and didn't leak 
Just doesn't screw in fully but the o rings seem to prevent leakage. 
Sandpaper might be an idea 

Also trying another glass soon, it may just work. Will revert once it's tested.
Don't want to tell the world and then everyone wastes money buying the wrong glass again. 

Also be careful if ordering online. We ordered authentic druga glasses off fasttech and they sent us an entire batch of what seems to be intake glasses maybe. Way too tall for the druga

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

